# Coffee compass cherry cherry espresso



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Anyone tried this? We are a little way into our bag and aren't getting on with it too well although it is improving with time and drinking it cooler seems to help.

No such issues with their Mediterranean mocha which was lovely.

Admittedly I haven't changed any settings on the grinder, same grind and 17g as usual. The coffee isn't bitter but it seems to have a slight harshness, especially at the start of the cup (we drink lattes)


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Are you weighing out also? This was one of my favourite blends from CC and actually found it very forgiving


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

pgarrish said:


> Admittedly I haven't changed any settings on the grinder, same grind and 17g as usual.


What's your output weight? I had them a while ago, they were good as most of CC's beans.

But taste is subjective. Try pulling it longer, shorter, increase the dose a bit, decrease the dose a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Are you weighing out also? This was one of my favourite blends from CC and actually found it very forgiving


I'm not weighing out, I use a marked glass (I know...not accurate enough) and then we split the double into singles as well 

It might just be that we don't like it, rather than anything is 'wrong' - it's quite a strong taste


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

pgarrish said:


> I'm not weighing out, I use a marked glass (I know...not accurate enough) and then we split the double into singles as well
> 
> It might just be that we don't like it, rather than anything is 'wrong' - it's quite a strong taste


If you are already weighing input, it isn't much more effort to weigh output. Even if you must use volume rather than weight what sort of time is the shot taking? If it is massively under/over extracted you'll find yourself with extreme/ undesirable taste


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pgarrish said:


> I'm not weighing out, I use a marked glass (I know...not accurate enough) and then we split the double into singles as well
> 
> It might just be that we don't like it, rather than anything is 'wrong' - it's quite a strong taste


It's more likely you just need to take some time to dial it in.

If you want to leave the grinder on the same setting, then changing coffees probably isn't going to work out for you in the long run.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

If you're not using a double spouted pf to get two singles are you stirring the shot before splitting it?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> If you're not using a double spouted pf to get two singles are you stirring the shot before splitting it?


We brew into one glass then split. Hadn't thought about stirring...


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

pgarrish said:


> We brew into one glass then split. Hadn't thought about stirring...


Different parts of the extraction will taste very different. Try splitting a shot into three parts by swapping cups at two points during extraction to demonstrate this


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Different parts of the extraction will taste very different. Try splitting a shot into three parts by swapping cups at two points during extraction to demonstrate this


We've had that demonstrated... will try stirring but haven't noticed a difference between the two final drinks


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

When you say harsh tasting, does that mean more sour and astringent? If you don't want to change grind have you tried a slightly higher dose with the same output? Perhaps try increasing 0.5g per time. What does this difference taste like to you?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> When you say harsh tasting, does that mean more sour and astringent? If you don't want to change grind have you tried a slightly higher dose with the same output? Perhaps try increasing 0.5g per time. What does this difference taste like to you?


we've settled on sour. 17g in 34.4 out, no timing but it feels a little quick. This one is nicer, but still not the best. Also the puck stuck in the machine at the end... a new one on me..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Different parts of the extraction will taste very different. Try splitting a shot into three parts by swapping cups at two points during extraction to demonstrate this


Yep they do , but when a single shot is added to milk then stirring it would be marginal gains.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I've just finished a bag of Cherry Cherry. It's a little winey tasting - that may not be your style.

We found it worked well at shorter ratios ie less than 2:1 (drink weight : grounds) with a long preinfusion and flat pressure profile ie a fairly swift extraction once preinfusion finished.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Obnic said:


> I've just finished a bag of Cherry Cherry. It's a little winey tasting - that may not be your style.
> 
> We found it worked well at shorter ratios ie less than 2:1 (drink weight : grounds) with a long preinfusion and flat pressure profile ie a fairly swift extraction once preinfusion finished.


You may have nailed it. Neither my wife or I like wine at all, and 'winey ' is a good description.

We don't have the ability to adjust the profile. I think we'll try a smaller shot and move onto the next bag sooner


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

pgarrish said:


> You may have nailed it. Neither my wife or I like wine at all, and 'winey ' is a good description.


Natural processed coffees are probably not your thing right now then. Your tastes may change over time. I started looking for chocolate and caramel notes, had a lasting affair with darker roasts, am presently revelling in naturals, and am still not a fan of acidic lemony coffees.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Natural processed coffees are probably not your thing right now then. Your tastes may change over time. I started looking for chocolate and caramel notes, had a lasting affair with darker roasts, am presently revelling in naturals, and am still not a fan of acidic lemony coffees.


You may be right... that said it's improving with time. This mornings' brew was the nicest yet


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Apologies if asked before but given this mornings was better how long have these been rested post roast as some of CC's offerings benefit from a longer rest?

John


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Apologies if asked before but given this mornings was better how long have these been rested post roast as some of CC's offerings benefit from a longer rest?
> 
> John


I think they've been out of the freezer about 2 weeks or so now. They were in the freezer about 3 weeks straight from delivery I think...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Natural processed coffees are probably not your thing right now then. Your tastes may change over time. I started looking for chocolate and caramel notes, had a lasting affair with darker roasts, am presently revelling in naturals, and am still not a fan of acidic lemony coffees.


Are any CC offering acidic and lemony ?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are any CC offering acidic and lemony ?


Never asked.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

pgarrish said:


> I think they've been out of the freezer about 2 weeks or so now. They were in the freezer about 3 weeks straight from delivery I think...


Try resting them before putting them into the freezer. That way they're ready to go immediately & could even be ground from frozen.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Try resting them before putting them into the freezer. That way they're ready to go immediately & could even be ground from frozen.


Sounds sensible. For how long would you suggest? I try and get them out about a week before we need them. I usually buy 250g bags but these were 500's so the next bag is already out with about 200 to go


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

pgarrish said:


> Sounds sensible. For how long would you suggest? I try and get them out about a week before we need them. I usually buy 250g bags but these were 500's so the next bag is already out with about 200 to go


Others would undoubtedly be better qualified to advise. I've only frozen beans a couple of times with ok results. You really need a single dose capable grinder to grind from frozen (which I don't unfortunately) & the bags I've frozen & defrosted before opening are ones I hadn't tried fresh.

There are various threads on freezing, I think this one has the most info.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm a novice too but my method is the same as many others I believe:

1. On delivery of the beans, rest for 7 - 10 days (to taste) in normal conditions;

2. Then vacuum pack and freeze;

3. Get them out of the freezer whenever you like and start using immediately from frozen.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> I'm a novice too but my method is the same as many others I believe:
> 
> 1. On delivery of the beans, rest for 7 - 10 days (to taste) in normal conditions;
> 
> ...


Cheers

For now they'll just have to stay in the delivery bags in the freezer but we don't buy loads and loads - typically around 4x250 bags every 4-6 weeks I'd guess


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pgarrish said:


> Cheers
> 
> For now they'll just have to stay in the delivery bags in the freezer but we don't buy loads and loads - typically around 4x250 bags every 4-6 weeks I'd guess


Did you try changing the grinder setting and dialling in for taste?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Im finding that Im having to leave my grinder at the same setting and find beans that work.... my grinder is stepped (Santos 4) and the next tighter setting has the burrs touching and the next loosest setting hasnt been much use. I suspect I (a) need to align the burrs better and (b) do that stepless mod (I know, its just removing the ball bearing and putting something in to stop it moving but... well, excuses.....)

I know the method of aligning (marker pen and bits of foil a-la youtube...), but my mechanical skills are somewhere between inept and destructive and since the grinder is currently working, im loath to risk changing that. The burrs are pretty new (maybe 20Kg through tops I'd say)

if a kind forum member would like to visit and drink as many cups as is required to help me adjust the grinder and dial it in that would be massively appreciated







I'm in Hesketh Bank, 15 mins from Preston or Southport.


----------

